# Codesys keine Verbindung zur lokalen Steuerung



## elCapitan (10 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Codesys. Ich habe mir die neueste Version von der Herstellerseite heruntergeladen. Ich möchte ein paar Versuche mit dem OPC UA Server machen und dafür reicht mir die "virtuelle SPS" die immer dabei ist (weiß jetzt nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine).

Ich habe das in der Vergangenheit auch schonmal probiert (eine kleine Logik geschrieben, Variablen per OPC UA freigeben, auf die "lokale" Steuerung übertragen). Hat immer 1a funktioniert.

Leider kann ich derzeit keine Verbindung zu der lokalen Steuerung zum Übertragen des Programms mehr aufbauen. Die Steuerung in der Taskleiste hab ich auf Run gestellt, leider kein Verbindungsaufbau aus der Entwicklungsumgebung möglich. Alle Einstellungen sind default.
Kann jemand helfen? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es vielleicht ein Port Problem ist, da auf dem Rechner viel Zeug installiert ist. Evtl. ist der Standardport schon belegt. Bin leider kein Codesys Experte.

Vielen Dank für eure Ideen.
Grüße


----------



## Jörn (10 Juli 2020)

Moin,

vermutlich wäre es nicht ungeschickt, wenn Du ein paar Details preisgibst?! Welche Steuerung, welche Software, ...? Das macht es sehr viel einfacher. 

Gruß
Jörn


----------



## elCapitan (10 Juli 2020)

Jörn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vermutlich wäre es nicht ungeschickt, wenn Du ein paar Details preisgibst?! Welche Steuerung, welche Software, ...? Das macht es sehr viel einfacher.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörn,

wie schon geschrieben, Codesys ist die neueste Version von der Homepage: V3.5.16.0
Die "virtuelle" Steuerung ist ja da dabei.
Die Wörtliche Fehlermeldung kann ich jetzt nicht nennen, da ich meinen Arbeitsrechner gerade nicht hier habe, es kommt aber etwas in der Art: Keine Verbindung zum Gerät möglich. Ich kopiere nächste Woche die genaue Fehlermeldung nochmal hier rein. Das Gateway ist auf jeden Fall auf \localhost und den Standardport (ich glaube 1217) eingestellt.

Wie gesagt, bin kein Codesys Experte, bisher ging das Übertragen auf die virtuelle Steuerung aber immer ohne irgendeine Einstellung (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).

Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juli 2020)

Lösch mal die Route und starte eine neue Suche nach der Steuerung.
Nachtrag: Vergiss es, habe wieder Codesys mit TwinCAT gleich gesetzt, sorry. Das gibt es bei Codesys natürlich nicht.


----------



## Jörn (10 Juli 2020)

elCapitan schrieb:


> Hallo Jörn,
> 
> wie schon geschrieben, Codesys ist die neueste Version von der Homepage: V3.5.16.0
> Die "virtuelle" Steuerung ist ja da dabei.



Ähhh, jaaa ... wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! 

Gruß
Jörn


----------



## holgermaik (10 Juli 2020)

Hast du in deiner Konfiguration die richtige Soft SPS ausgewählt.
Bei 64bit Codesys auch 64bit Soft SPS bzw. 32bit bei 32bit Installation


----------



## elCapitan (14 Juli 2020)

Wo genau meinst du? Ich habe die 64bit Version installiert. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo genau man da was umstellen kann, bitte um einen kurze Beschreibung, wo ich dich das finde. Danke


----------



## elCapitan (14 Juli 2020)

Die Fehlermeldung lautet übrigens: "Das Setzend es aktiven Pfades wurde abgebrochen. Das selektierte Gerät ist entweder nicht erreichbar oder die Target-ID oder der Target-Typ passt nicht zum Gerät in Ihrem Projekt. Sie werden sich nicht mit diesem Gerät verbinden können."

Was genau ist eine Target-ID oder ein Target Gerät?


----------



## HausSPSler (14 Juli 2020)

Hi,
mach doch mal den Filter raus, damit die alle SPS'en in deinem Netzwerk siehts.
Jede SPS hat eine TargetID damit man sich nur mit der im Projekt befindlichen Gerät passend vom Typ her auch auf der SPS einloggen kann.
Beispiel. Du hast eine ARM basierte Linux SPS im CODESYS Projekt und willst dich auf einer Control WIN 64Bit einloggen, das darf natürlich nicht gehen.

Ich denke dein Problem ist tatsächlich entweder du startest die SPS auf deinem CODESYS PC nicht oder aber du verwendest entweder im Projekt Control Win (32Bit SPS) oder aber die Control 64, es muss einfach zu einnander passen.
Wie ändert man das im Projekt?
Einfach im Gerätebaum -> Update Device und dann entweder eben zu Control Win 64 updaten oder umgekehrt.
Denke das ist schon alles.


----------



## elCapitan (16 Juli 2020)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> mach doch mal den Filter raus, damit die alle SPS'en in deinem Netzwerk siehts.
> Jede SPS hat eine TargetID damit man sich nur mit der im Projekt befindlichen Gerät passend vom Typ her auch auf der SPS einloggen kann.
> Beispiel. Du hast eine ARM basierte Linux SPS im CODESYS Projekt und willst dich auf einer Control WIN 64Bit einloggen, das darf natürlich nicht gehen.
> ...



Besten Dank für die Antwort. Hab unterdessen mal die 32-bit Version installiert und die hat wie gewohnt funktioniert. Die 64-bit Version habe ich dann gelöscht, ohne dass ich deine Ideen getestet habe, ich denke aber es lag an 32-bit Projekt und 64-bit SPS oder anders herum.

Habe ich beim 32-System irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber 64-bit?


----------

